# Is my cube misassembled?



## Joly (May 17, 2008)

I simply couldn't get the hang of some algorithms and things were happening that didn't really make sense.
It's a 3x3 and I just tried this online solver: 
http://www.wrongway.org/cgi-bin/cub...222222222555455455444543563333334334666666646

That's my result - it thinks my cube is misassembled. I got it off eBay so maybe it was already set up wrong or some stickers were swapped round.
I'm really confused.
I just also tried pulling individual blocks out and repositioning them in the right places (cheating) but the first one I pulled out took about 10 minutes to force back in. I don't want to go through the trouble of changing all the stickers round.
Can somebody tell me how to check if my cube is set up properly?
Thanks.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 17, 2008)

Your cube is in an unsolvable state... so you'll have to switch around the pieces. It shouldn't take you 10 minutes to force them back in... you're probabling putting them in wrong. To take a piece out, turn a layer 45 degrees so one you do a "half" turn. Then pull out the *edge piece first*, then the corners, and do it to the other necessary sides. Next, rearrange the pieces into the correct slots, and put the pieces back in. Put the *corners in first*, then the edge pieces, and when you put the edge pieces in, make sure you layer is still at a 45 degrees or half turn. It might take some elbow grease to put the edge pieces in, but it shouldn't take you ten minutes to put them in...


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 18, 2008)

True. Just pop the pieces out and put them in the right places. It takes 5 seconds. If you turn a layer on a 45 degree angle, like so:







And slip your finger under the piece like so:






Pull up on the piece with your finger under it:






And you took the edge piece out:






Now take out those two corners next to it by sliding them to the middle and taking them right out. All the other pieces will come out easy if you work around that open space. You can take out the few that are mixed up and put them in the right way, or take the whole thing apart and put it back together solved. If you absolutely can't put it back together solved, you'll have to switch a few stickers around.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 18, 2008)

Flip the yellow and red edge. Then it's just a T-OLL. Then you just apply the appropriate PLL unless you have a an algorithm that doesn't change permutation.


----------



## Joly (May 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by T-OLL, PLL or permutation. =S

And you were right, I was taking it out wrong, I took a corner piece out first. 

Now I've flipped the red/yellow block, can I solve it?


----------



## joey (May 18, 2008)

Yes, you should be able to.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 18, 2008)

My mistake, it would be a an E-perm with some additional orienting. You should try to learn those terms as soon as possible to benefit yourself and not annoy the other members of this forum. You don't have to know how to do them, just know what they are.

Cubefreak.net has a good glossary and you can learn from the beginner's guide there also.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 18, 2008)

pcharles93, don't be mean to the guy. He just started cubing, and he is a beginner, so you can't expect him to learn the "terms" immediately. I didn't know what permutation meant until after a month of cubing. From what I see, he doesn't even know how to solve a cube (no offense Joly), so would there be any use in knowing what permutation meant? If you think he's annoying, then simply don't respond to him.


----------



## Joly (May 18, 2008)

Lol, no worries guys.
And your right, I can't solve a cube by myself. I have very nearly mastered it. I can do the top 2 layers easily but I have a piece of paper with algorithms I use to solve the last layer.
Sory 4 bein nub. 

Anyway, I've sorted it now as you might have guessed. Thanks, I'll discover premutation another day.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 18, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> pcharles93, don't be mean to the guy. He just started cubing, and he is a beginner, so you can't expect him to learn the "terms" immediately. I didn't know what permutation meant until after a month of cubing. From what I see, he doesn't even know how to solve a cube (no offense Joly), so would there be any use in knowing what permutation meant? If you think he's annoying, then simply don't respond to him.



I don't think he's annoying. I'm trying to get him to do his reasearch so we don't get another noobcuber in this forum. But, if you can live with the guilt of putting another nuisance like him in this place go ahead and keep the guy in the dark.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 18, 2008)

He can't even solve a cube yet. He will learn as he goes.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 18, 2008)

If he continues. The cube isn't easy to maintain as a hobby, as you can tell by everyone's astonishment at a solved one.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 19, 2008)

You're still being overly demanding--insisting that someone who doesn't know how to solve the cube learns all the terminology. Why should he know what a "T-OLL" is when he doesn't know how to solve the cube? Besides, "T-OLL" is ambiguous, there's F R U R' U' F', R U R' U' R' F R F', then the COLL case that I've heard referred to as "T" as well (r U R' U' r' F R F'). There's no reason for beginners who can't solve the cube to learn all the CFOP terminology. It's the kind of stuff you pick up if/when you learn CFOP. Anyway, 3-LLL and Roux and Petrus and Heise and CLL/ELL solvers get by just fine without knowing your "T-OLL".

And there's no reason to call someone who stumbles across this forum and asks a perfectly legitimate question a "nuisance". There's a reason people don't maintain it as a hobby, part of that is the internet community that snaps at people for asking questions.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 19, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> There's a reason people don't maintain it as a hobby, part of that is the internet community that snaps at people for asking questions.



I didn't snap at the guy. And for the internet community that snaps at people who ask stupid. It's just me here. No one else snaps at ignorance because they're too nice. I'm trying to get rid of the stupid people or trying to get them to shut up. Either one would be nice. Both of those options I have trouble doing, so instead I tell them to get educated. Is it a bad thing to want to help someone fit into a community? Would you rather want a single outsider stick out like a sore thumb and disrupt this entire forum? I like the flow of this place right now. I have no reason to stop snapping at people who annoy me. I even got pcwiz to shut up for a week. Why? Because he annoyed me. All it took was a few carefully chosen words and I didn't have to put up with him anymore, at least for now.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 19, 2008)

Eveyone is stupid in the beginning. Everybody learned about ways not to be "stupid" on the forum. You can't expect people to learn things by telling them to do something. They learn by experience. Did you directly learn about the cube (how things work, why does this piece more there, what does this do) by someone telling you? No. You learned by experimenting with the cube, and you learned things by yourself. Then you didn't ask really dumb questions, and learned to figure things out by yourself.

Same as a beginner cuber. There going to always ask dumb questions and do stupid things. Even if they have enough common sense in their life, you can't expect them to be perfect. Just give them a friendly warning, and they will eventually learn about the "rules" of these forums. Some people have really sensitive feelings, and your previous post *could have* hurt Joly.

Are you proud of driving pcwiz away? Why did he go away? Because he was upset of people yelling at him. You're proud of yelling at people? He annoyed you? Well, I saw that to other people, they actually appreciated what pcwiz posted. For example, Harry called him a teacher. Pcwiz helped him. Harry didn't think he was annoying..... I only see a few people complaining that pcwiz is annoying.... 4 people out of 1,000+ people on this forum.....


----------



## Crzyazn (May 19, 2008)

Joly got the info he needed, his cube was misassembled

We can now shut up, y'all can settle this through PM no?


----------



## Joly (May 19, 2008)

You lot should just calm down. I came and asked a simple question and you gave me an answer. I was never planning to stay here and become a cube-worshipper. I'll quite happily bugger off now and leave you with your handbags. Thanks. =D


----------

